# Library of Halloween Sound Effects



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello all,
I am an avid collector of Halloween soundtracks and sound effects. One day out of boredom I categorized all my sound effects by sound in order to make searching for specific sounds easier. I would like to share my sound library with you all. .









halloween Sound Effects by Isabella R. - 4shared


Shared with 4shared



www.4shared.com


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Very generous of you


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a great collection! I love the way you categorized it. Thank you!


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

talkingcatblues said:


> This is a great collection! I love the way you categorized it. Thank you!


Thanks!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Miriya said:


> Hello all,
> I am an avid collector of Halloween soundtracks and sound effects. One day out of boredom I categorized all my sound effects by sound in order to make searching for specific sounds easier. I would like to share my sound library with you all. .
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool of you! Thank you!!


----------

